# Foxrun question . . .



## sandytoes (Jan 15, 2006)

I understand that there is a Foxrun discussion group. Can someone please tell me where it is located and how I can join? Thank you.
PS. I heard about this on th Marriott Tug site.


----------



## KenK (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is the Yahoo E Groups link.  They have been notified:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FoxrunOwners/

There are a few different management companies running the condos at Lake Lure....and most are pretty nice, but different services come with different areas.

Many tuggers have bought resale via Redden Reality...and some Red weeks were around $1000 ....maybe less.  Make sure you ask which sections the group thinks is better.


Several years ago, II had changed several white/yellow weeks to red.  SOME weeks are very strong traders....


----------



## BarCol (Jan 15, 2006)

*Foxrun group.*

sandytoes - you have mail  

your friendly Foxrun Yahoo moderator


----------



## fred6504 (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to join the Foxrun yahoo group thanks


----------



## CMF (Feb 28, 2006)

*You may want to rethink your TUG name.*



			
				fred6504@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> I would like to join the Foxrun yahoo group thanks



Unless you are spam deprived   

Charles


----------

